# Printable divided circles



## psychodelicdan (Mar 5, 2013)

Does anyone have the ability to post a pick of a 6" circle divided into 40 segments and one into 27 segments? I wish to use them for gear cutting templates. I'm using Taptalk so it would be best if they were posted to a link. I don't have a program to draw them and just want to print them out and go. Have to cut some gears for the Atlas and the Bridgeport. 
Thanks Dan


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 5, 2013)

I use the bolt hole calculator Its a free download on the web just google bolt hole calculator enter what
you want and just print it.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 5, 2013)

Try this one, seems simple enough. Just plug in the numbers. ------ "Billy G"  http://www.doov.com/cgi-bin/bolthole.cgi


----------



## GaryK (Mar 5, 2013)

Try this SITE

It has a gear generator.


----------



## phansen39 (Mar 5, 2013)

or this one:
http://www.cgtk.co.uk/metalwork/divider


----------



## psychodelicdan (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you
Those sites are just what I'm looking for.  Now to decide whether to make or buy a involuted cutter. 


Master of unfinished projects


----------

